# other big brake options



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I know you can put the brake calipers from a nx2000 on a b14 but what about putting ones off a altima or lets say a maxima?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Brake upgrade options*

I don't think Altima or Maxima brakes will swap right on because bolt pattern on rotors don't match up. However someone drilled holes on Maxima rear rotors to match up Sentra/200SX bolt pattern. Once Maxima rear rotor fits on, rear caliper should bolt right on. But this method will work only if you have rear disc brakes already.
For your front brake upgrade, if you want more than AD22VF (NX2000) upgrade, I would go aftermarket. The company called Fastbrake just came out with excellent front brake upgrade for your car. I have those on my car and they are only like $100~$200 more than NX2000 upgrade. For more info go to www.fastbrakes.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2002)

I totally agree with CarbonBlack200. I recently installed my 11" front set onto my Sentra and man it is great. Brian at fastbrakes is really great at getting you what you need. Everything you need to make the swap is included in the set. Brian even switch out the EBC Green stuff pads that it comes with with some Wilwood compound D pads. There are others also so inquire about it when making an order.

HawaiianSentra


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

what is the difference between the stock b14 and the nx brake set up...thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

differences huh?

Well, nx uses 10" rotors compared to 11"or 11.75" rotors. NX has standard 2 piston calipers compared to 4 piston Wilwood calipers. NX uses stock pads (which take forever to change) compared to Wilwood quickchange setup (you can have a new set of pads install in about a minute or two on each side after you remove your rim). NX still has stock brake lines compared to fastbrakes' stainless steel lines that come with the kit.

I think that is about it which is a heck of a lot more stopping power. Fastbrakes even has the option or solid, slotted, or cross-drilled rotors and even will get them cryo-treated for a reasonable fee.

HawaiianSentra


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

thanks for the detail!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

or you could contact http://www.fastbrakes.com they have both an 11" kit and a 11.75" kit..... the 11" kit will fit most 15" wheels as well!!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

how much is the fastbrakes kit anyway?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

9double8 said:


> *what is the difference between the stock b14 and the nx brake set up...thanks *


The stock B14 has 9 inch rotors while the NX2000 has the 10 inch rotors. Bigger calipers, overall better stopping power.


----------



## 99 Se-l (May 2, 2002)

superfro86, 

The 11" kit normally runs $725, however there is a groupbuy going on right now for $650 ( if ten people can get in). If your interested check in the groupbuy forum.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Man, they totally need to make a big brake kit for B13's that AREN'T SE-R's. I've seen the AEM and Fastbrakes on SE-R's, but no XE 2drs like I have! Is there a way to swap up the Fastbrakes kit from an SE-R to an XE like mine. And/Or if I did the NX job, how hard will it be to do rear NX discs also. I would definately go Slotted rotors. Anyone have any ideas on making ACTUAL big brake kits fit!


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Zexel said:


> *Man, they totally need to make a big brake kit for B13's that AREN'T SE-R's. I've seen the AEM and Fastbrakes on SE-R's, but no XE 2drs like I have! Is there a way to swap up the Fastbrakes kit from an SE-R to an XE like mine. And/Or if I did the NX job, how hard will it be to do rear NX discs also. I would definately go Slotted rotors. Anyone have any ideas on making ACTUAL big brake kits fit! *


Fastbrake kit or any B13/B14 Big Brake kit will fit on your car. Mine isn't the SE-R and i did the fastbrake 11" upgrade.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Oh, I feel retarded! I thought those just fit SE-R's or B14's. Oops! So how hard would it be to do rear discs?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I plan on gettin the 11" big brake upgrade even though I only plan to get bolt ons and maybe turbo but that wont be for a while. I know its just for the front brakes but my question is: do you think it will be funny looking if i have 11" brakes in the front and 10" NX2000 discs in the back??


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *do you think it will be funny looking if i have 11" brakes in the front and 10" NX2000 discs in the back?? *


I have the 11 inch front with the 11 inch rear Maxima brakes. Looks just fine (seeing that the maxima also uses 11 inch front, and no the don't fit). If you can get the 10 inch rear NX brakes then that would be a great choice. Probably harder to find then the Maxima brakes though and the pads will be harder to get also.


----------



## Nismo200SX (Oct 7, 2002)

do the NX rear Discs Bolt onto the B14 rear axles if its drum in the rear ?


----------

